
Mailchimp Created an In-House Entertainment Studio - Alupis
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/mailchimp-presents-entertainment-studio-1203235773/
======
shaneprrlt
I wonder this trend will continue among marketing platforms? Shopify did the
same thing earlier this year and it felt very weird:
[https://www.shopify.com/studios](https://www.shopify.com/studios)

Edit: It seemed like a weird investment for a platform that seems feature-
starved given the wide array of different industries they serve. (I've
recently worked on Shopify projects and with brands for a little over a 1.5
years).

------
Alupis
> Mailchimp isn’t saying how much it’s spending on the original content, but
> its first four video productions alone cost more than $6 million

It's absolutely awesome Mailchimp raises all of their rates, then opens an
"Entertainment Studio" that has nothing to do with being an Email Marketing
Service...

